# Karl Bimmer towed to Crevier! ("have engine serviced soon" light!!!)



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Alas, alas, alas, Bimmerphiles!

This AM (30 April 2003), when I started Karl Bimmer - the "butt dyno" (thanks to The HACK and Eric for explaining this  ) just said, "something's not right"; the mind said "naaah".

The car was shaking, almost like it wasn't firing on all 6 cylinders ( ? - I know enough about cars to get out of a wet paper bag, so I apologize for this highly non-technical description) - it ran, but with greatly diminished power, and then I saw the "Service Engine Soon" light! 

I decided that I'd better take Karl down to Crevier (oh, I feel like I need to apologize to Jon Shafer whenever I say "Crevier"; Jon, Lord willing, I *promise * to buy the next 330 ZHP from *you* :thumbup: ) - I'd just gotten on the on-ramp to the 71 when I sez, "I don't want to possibly cause more damage (Karl was struggling) - I'd better call BMW Roadside Assistance!"

So, I parked on the shoulder, just a little south of the on-ramp (for those SoCal-ers familiar with the Land Of Bovine Living, it's the Chino Hills Parkway/Ramona Avenue ramp) and called - I have to say that they're better than AAA - they called twice to make sure I was okay and to give me a status about the tow truck (I had to wait about 1.5 hours, but, hey I wanted the car taken to Crevier :angel: and not Savage (which is the closest Bimmer dealer).

I had a great chat with the tow truck driver, got down to the dealer - they didn't have any available loaners, but they arranged for a rental with Enterprise.

So, right now (12:30 PM, Pacific Daylight Time, 30 April 2003), I'm driving a Dodge Stratus; since this is a family forum, I won't say what I think of this car, especially after driving Karl : puke: )

Dr. Phil - I'm feeling you regarding the Cavailer you had to temporarily drive, but knowing that you're livin' the life in your brand new baby! :thumbup:

Stay tuned for further details as to Karl Bimmer's ailment!


----------



## Marco (Mar 7, 2003)

Lovely, if sad, post.
I am looking forward to the next installement.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

My old car did that on cold starts parked on an incline on occasion. My bimmer had done that once for about 3 seconds. Neither car ever lit up the MIL (Malfunction Indicator Light; yes, that is the US government's official term for it), though.

Sounds like a (hopefully) simple fuel or ignition problem.

Good luck.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

Oh, no! I hope this won't change your feelings towards your beloved Karl.

Sorry to hear about your misfortune.  

-Peter


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

My 330 did this once, while on the 405, just a couple of days (weeks?) after I got it. Went away after a "reboot," and never happened again. :dunno:

Click here


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Similar thing happened to me a while back. The car finally started to run normally the following day. When I took it to the dealer it turned out to be a bad cam sensor.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

I had a similar experience shortly after I got my car when it stopped firing on a couple of cylinders (3 and 4 to be exact) less than a mile from home. It chugged like an old tractor and had lost most of its power. I nursed it home and the car later rode to the dealer on a flatbed truck. The error turned out to be purely electronic and cleared itself according to the dealer. The next morning the dealer cleared the fault codes from the OBC, put a few new swirls in the wax, and I picked up the car later that day. No repeats of this incident since.


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

*the diagnosis!*

Crevier (sorry, Jon  ) sez: "Faulty Ignition Coil. Performed Smooth Running Test, Found Cylinder 3 Coil Bad. Replaced Cylinder 3 Ignition Coil"

They're probably not the same...but wasn't there something about Audi's and ignition coils? Could it be possible that BMW and Audi got a supply o'bad ignition coils from the same supplier?

I asked about the other three; they checked and tested them, and they're okay.

Oh, I was *glad* to get Karl back! A sheer dream to drive after the Stratus! Yes!


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

Glad you are back on the road! :thumbup:


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

That was quick, glad to know you are back in the saddle again.

I also had a great experience with BMW Roadside Assistance. They called multiple times and always verified I was in a safe location. I know they are trained to ask that, but it gave me a great feeling to have them ask.

Interesting you should mention your Tow Truck Driver, as I had a great time riding down with mine. The only downside to my experience was the 2.5 weeks it took to finally get my car back.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

*Re: the diagnosis!*



car_for_mom said:


> *
> 
> I asked about the other three; they checked and tested them, and they're okay.
> 
> *


You mean the other FIVE, right?


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Glad everything worked out. Good thing you didn't have to drive the Stratus for long.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: the diagnosis!*



Raffi said:


> *You mean the other FIVE, right?   *


i was thinking the same thing..


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Glad you rental car experience was shorter then mine and that you are back in Karl so soon :thumbup:

You should now proceed to Cutter Motor's, test drive (if available) a ZHP, place a deposit and remedy with Jon your use of *"that"* name on this board :eeps: :angel: :rofl:

Or feel free to stop by and take mine for a drive, since we know you love manuals


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Too many years of driving *four-cylinder cars!* Of course the Bimmer has *six * ignition coils - where was my mind!

Dr. Phil, you are a gentleman and a Bimmer owner :thumbup: Sir, I thank you for your most chivalrous offer; long, long, long may you enjoy your new car! (when you go to Center City, watch out for those SEPTA buses!  )


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> *Ummm?? is this an open invitation?? or just for car_for_mom ???
> 
> maybe it's time to take a trip to amish country for some fresh apple butter:dunno: (and a test drive ) *


Open invitation to all my Fest friends :thumbup:

Alexfest in July or anytime before hand, I welcome the chance to share the joy (well except for Alee, since the clutch is not covered under maintenance  )


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Now, who said it was probably a simple ignition problem?  

Yes, there is a campaign right now for ignition coilpacks on VAG cars. But I believe BMW and VAG use totally different suppliers.


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

car_for_mom: Hope Karl's feeling better today.

Dr Phil: I make frequent trips to PA and I just might drop by for a little spin to tide me over until I can pick up _my_ baby.


----------

